# GET A DEDICATED STUFFER!!!



## brooksy (Dec 24, 2014)

To all the would be sausage stuffers out there please listen to your old buddy Brooksy and get yourself a dedicated stuffer!! I wanted to get into making sticks and summer sausage lime all the rest of you and thought "hey I'll get I combo unit and save myself some money" well trust me folks this isn't the way to go! I made my first batch a while ago with not that much trouble but the last two were a nightmare on the stuffing side. I started the last batch and got so frustrated that I stopped put the rest in the fridge and it waited till I just bought my 5# stuffer from northern tool last night. HOLY MACKEREL what a difference it made stuffing these sticks today!! Was done in no time with very little waste (which actually wasn't waste cause I fried it up). Do yourself a favor ladies and gentlemen if you plan on getting in the stuffing game get a dedicated stuffer and save yourself all the headaches.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## brooksy (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you! Yes the stuffer made it so easy! The clean up is minimal and easy. I'm thinking about getting another just to have as a spare just in case something crazy happens!


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 24, 2014)

I hear what your preaching! !!! I keep telling my family the grinder stuffer combo does not do what is needed.


----------



## brooksy (Dec 24, 2014)

jarjarchef said:


> I hear what your preaching! !!! I keep telling my family the grinder stuffer combo does not do what is needed.


 No it doesn't! Maybe you have a stuffer under the tree Jarjar


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2014)

Brooksy Good Luck with the stuffer, I am still using my Jerky Cannon it replaced the old hand stuffer.


----------



## brooksy (Dec 24, 2014)

tropics said:


> Brooksy Good Luck with the stuffer, I am still using my Jerky Cannon it replaced the old hand stuffer.


 Thanks Tropics! This thing has me so happy I'm just about ready to go get more meat just so I can stuff some more!


----------



## ssorllih (Dec 24, 2014)

Stuffing large casing with a grinder is not such a bad effort but anything smaller than about 40 mm is a pain in the butt.


----------



## brooksy (Dec 24, 2014)

ssorllih said:


> Stuffing large casing with a grinder is not such a bad effort but anything smaller than about 40 mm is a pain in the butt.


  Luckily I'll never have to know again! Will not even attempt to stuff anything with the grinder again. :Biggrin:


----------



## dingo007 (Dec 24, 2014)

Amen Brother Brooksy....I, too, did my first batch using the stuffing attachment on my grinder....it was a pest...5lb Lem ordered the same day!...Wish i'd gone with the 10lber.


----------



## brooksy (Dec 24, 2014)

Dingo007 said:


> Amen Brother Brooksy....I, too, did my first batch using the stuffing attachment on my grinder....it was a pest...5lb Lem ordered the same day!...Wish i'd gone with the 10lber.


 I'm with ya Dingo!! Probably should've gotten the 15#. I really can't believe how much easier and faster it was.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 24, 2014)

Oh boy... Am I glad I went against my normal reaction (come on, how bad it can be), listened to the advice here and ordered a stuffer along with the meat grinder (with stuffing attachments)?

Just got them. Also got some meat lugs. Looking forward to making the first sausages in years.


----------



## red dog (Dec 24, 2014)

The only time a grinder stuffer combo makes any sense is if you are only making tiny one or two pound single meal runs with a kitchenaid  or something. Other than that scenario you get no argument here.


----------



## brooksy (Dec 24, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> Oh boy... Am I glad I went against my normal reaction (come on, how bad it can be), listened to the advice here and ordered a stuffer along with the meat grinder (with stuffing attachments)?
> 
> Just got them. Also got some meat lugs. Looking forward to making the first sausages in years.


 You made the right decision trust me!!


----------



## brooksy (Dec 24, 2014)

Red Dog said:


> The only time a grinder stuffer combo makes any sense is if you are only making tiny one or two pound single meal runs with a kitchenaid  or something. Other than that scenario you get no argument here.


 I got so frustrated trying to make the sticks the other day I wouldn't try making one link with a grinder again.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 24, 2014)

We could have saved you the frustration and told you from the start to get the stuffer but many don't believe till they try 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  The only thing I stuff with the grinder anymore is the plastic meat bags and I've got a large aluminum tube for that


----------



## brooksy (Dec 24, 2014)

Pineywoods said:


> We could have saved you the frustration and told you from the start to get the stuffer but many don't believe till they try :sausage:  The only thing I stuff with the grinder anymore is the plastic meat bags and I've got a large aluminum tube for that


 Piney you are right it's one of those things that some hard headed people have to try themselves to believe. I tried and believe me I know the way now. I just hope any hard heads like me will take the advice!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 24, 2014)

Not sure if the one you got has metal or plastic gears but you can get metal gears for the ones that come with plastic other than that not much usually goes wrong with them.

Now you just need more meat to grind up I need to do some hunting so I can grind some venison


----------



## brooksy (Dec 24, 2014)

Pineywoods said:


> Not sure if the one you got has metal or plastic gears but you can get metal gears for the ones that come with plastic other than that not much usually goes wrong with them.
> 
> Now you just need more meat to grind up I need to do some hunting so I can grind some venison


  I have the plastic ones now and will be ordering the metal soon. Yes definitely need more meat!


----------



## hattrick128 (Dec 26, 2014)

I dedicate my grinder to only filling the plastic meat bags with ground venison, wild hog or other wild game I hunt.  My 5lb stuffer is dedicated to sausage making up to a 25lbs effort. I will upsize to a larger one soon. The kitchen aide stuffer is only used by my wife in her feeble attempts to be creative with dinner. lol


----------



## boykjo (Dec 26, 2014)

"Amen" Brooksy


----------



## venture (Dec 26, 2014)

I know it is a hit on limited budgets.

But reading posts on the forum will tell anyone that a dedicated grinder and a dedicated stuffer will save a lot of grief and put the fun back in the hobby.

Yes, it is something more to store, and something more to clean, but it is worth it.

Believe me, it changed my culinary life!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 26, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> To all the would be sausage stuffers out there please listen to your old buddy Brooksy and get yourself a dedicated stuffer!! I wanted to get into making sticks and summer sausage lime all the rest of you and thought "hey I'll get I combo unit and save myself some money" well trust me folks this isn't the way to go! I made my first batch a while ago with not that much trouble but the last two were a nightmare on the stuffing side. I started the last batch and got so frustrated that I stopped put the rest in the fridge and it waited till I just bought my 5# stuffer from northern tool last night. HOLY MACKEREL what a difference it made stuffing these sticks today!! Was done in no time with very little waste (which actually wasn't waste cause I fried it up). Do yourself a favor ladies and gentlemen if you plan on getting in the stuffing game get a dedicated stuffer and save yourself all the headaches.



Hey Brooksy, great point.... Just into the sausage stuffing thing myself the last while....  Have the Kitchener 5 lb. stuffer & it's awesome !


----------



## lee gernandt (Dec 26, 2014)

I have the LEM 5# and 25# stuffer. Love them both. The only reason I have the 5, is that LEM doesn't recommend the use of the 3/8" stuufing tube on the 25.


----------



## brooksy (Dec 27, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey Brooksy, great point.... Just into the sausage stuffing thing myself the last while....  Have the Kitchener 5 lb. stuffer & it's awesome !


 That's the same one I have Brew. Thinking I may get some more meat and make some more sticks either today or tomorrow.


----------



## azbohunter (Dec 27, 2014)

[h3]Elk Mountain _Dakotah Sausage Stuffer_Cabelas has the Elk Mountain Dakotah Sausage Stuffer #5 on sale for $114.99 and #9er @ $129.99 but it is backordered for 3-4 weeks. Sounds like a heck of a price though.[/h3]


----------



## brooksy (Dec 27, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> [h3]Elk Mountain _Dakotah Sausage Stuffer_Cabelas has the Elk Mountain Dakotah Sausage Stuffer #5 on sale for $114.99 and #9er @ $129.99 but it is backordered for 3-4 weeks. Sounds like a heck of a price though.[/h3]


 The 5# kicthener is $99 at northern tool [emoji]128513[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2014)

My 5# LEM is on the way! Will be here by Friday. Reason I went with the LEM is it is sold here locally and I can get replacement parts (gaskets, gears, etc) locally if needed. Shouldn't need gears as they are metal.


----------



## brooksy (Dec 27, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> My 5# LEM is on the way! Will be here by Friday. Reason I went with the LEM is it is sold here locally and I can get replacement parts (gaskets, gears, etc) locally if needed. Shouldn't need gears as they are metal.


 I'm going to order some metal gears for mine if they have them. I don't make sausage that much right now but with how much easier it is with the stuffer i think I'll be making it more often in the near future.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 27, 2014)

For folks who own the 5lb northern tool stuffer: what spare parts should I order? I ordered a set of gears.


----------



## brooksy (Dec 27, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> For folks who own the 5lb northern tool stuffer: what spare parts should I order? I ordered a set of gears.


 Are they the plastic gears? Can we get metal ones?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 27, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> I have the plastic ones now and will be ordering the metal soon. Yes definitely need more m
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boykjo (Dec 27, 2014)

The 5 lb lem metal gears will not fit the northern tool 5 lb stuffer................ You will need to buy a 5 lb stuffer with metal gears that come with metal gears like the grizzly

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145655/5-lb-stuffer-gear-upgrade-not-going-well


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 27, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Where did you order spare parts at?
> 
> I was thinking of a new o ring.


Northern tool. But they don't list them in the catalogue/online. I ordered over the phone.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 27, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> Are they the plastic gears? Can we get metal ones?


Yes, plastic.


----------



## brooksy (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't think i will have an issue with the plastic gears for a while but would still like to have a spare set.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 27, 2014)

You shouldn't. I stuffed a lot of sausage through the NT 5. Didn't have any problems until started doing a lot of snack sticks. I gave the stuffer to my buddy jckdanls 07 and he made a boat load of sticks and the gears finally gave out. He just ordered a new set and a spare so he's good to go


----------



## venture (Dec 27, 2014)

I've used my nylon gears for about 4 years now with no sign of problem.

I don't make sticks, tho, and I've heard of people having problems with wear when making sticks.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## trailsend (Dec 28, 2014)

This is an honest question.  Where does the problem come in using a grinder/stuffer combo?  I have a cabela's model grinder/stuffer, never caused me any problems.  Now I haven't done a lot of stuffing either.  Also, I have some help, I feed the grinder/stuffer, the wife holds the casings, and one of the kids turns it on and off as needed.  Is that were the issues come in?  Just curious.


----------



## brooksy (Dec 28, 2014)

Trailsend said:


> This is an honest question.  Where does the problem come in using a grinder/stuffer combo?  I have a cabela's model grinder/stuffer, never caused me any problems.  Now I haven't done a lot of stuffing either.  Also, I have some help, I feed the grinder/stuffer, the wife holds the casings, and one of the kids turns it on and off as needed.  Is that were the issues come in?  Just curious.


 I would say that it could possibly be easier if I had some help. The stuffing of the meat down the hole to get to the auger is an issue. It always seems to not want to go down the hole. If you have a system set up that works that is great. I'm just saying from my experience being by myself when I'm stuffing the stuffer makes it so much easier.


----------



## bassman (Dec 28, 2014)

Trailsend said:


> This is an honest question.  Where does the problem come in using a grinder/stuffer combo?  I have a cabela's model grinder/stuffer, never caused me any problems.  Now I haven't done a lot of stuffing either.  Also, I have some help, I feed the grinder/stuffer, the wife holds the casings, and one of the kids turns it on and off as needed.  Is that were the issues come in?  Just curious.


Get yourself one of these and it will make your life a lot easier.  I have been using my grinder/stuffer for over 30 years without problems. 

I haven't tried making snack sticks, but for the 32-34 mm casings, it works just fine.  In all fairness, I do use the #32 LEM "Big Bite" grinder

which is a real workhorse.  Prior to this, I had another #32 that we would grind several elk and deer each season with.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 28, 2014)

Bassman said:


> Get yourself one of these and it will make your life a lot easier.  I have been using my grinder/stuffer for over 30 years without problems.
> 
> I haven't tried making snack sticks, but for the 32-34 mm casings, it works just fine.  In all fairness, I do use the #32 LEM "Big Bite" grinder
> 
> which is a real workhorse.


Uh.... Yeah...... Might make a difference...You can call my 1hp cabelas stuffer  "JR"....lol

That's a hoss of a grinder Bassman.............


----------



## trailsend (Dec 28, 2014)

The pedal deal would be slick.


----------

